# Selaginella identification



## this_is_someone (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello all, this is my first post on dendroboard. I have reasonable experience with darts, with two d. leucomelas and an incoming pair of o. pumilio "esperanzas." I am simply wondering which selaginella species this may be, as I received it as no I.D. awhile back. My terrariums are all aimed at being solely neotropical, and I fear this selaginella may be a prostrate form of s. kraussiana. Any help would be appreciated.








Here's a closeup:


----------



## this_is_someone (Jun 28, 2014)

Messed up with the close up link, here's the actual one:


----------

